# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Kapstadt Jan / Feb 2011

## flip1975

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin schon in Kapstadt, habe einen Mietwagen, den ich zum Windsurfen, Kitesurfen und fr Sonstiges mit jemandem teilen mchte. Ich bin im www.capesurfhostel.com fast direkt am DolphinBeach nhe BigBay; also da, wo alle Windsurfer und Kiter sind. 

Doppelzimmer habe ich ab 6.01.2011 und da ist noch ein Platz frei. Theoretisch wre der Platz bis zum 14.02. frei inkl. Mietwagen.

Also, wer Lust hat, der sollte sich bei mir melden. Zu zweit sind die Kosten schn gering. 

Meine Handynummer hier +27-73-7950558.

E-Mail: philippmoonen75@hotmail.com

Schne Gre,
Philipp

----------

